# GIBSON new Custom Shop Historic Series with a Twist..DAMN i ike it..:)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...just got this in my mail..limited series..naturally..what's new, but SO WHAT, i find it SO cool. 

Gibson Custom Shop Limited Run 1958 Les Paul Reissue, 1 Pickup, Figured Top, Gloss Sunrise Teaburst


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Love the top but one pickup is ugly as hell lol (IMO)


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

4.5k. What a killer deal!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

zurn said:


> Love the top but one pickup is ugly as hell lol (IMO)


ahaha..that's what i realy like about it actually.. kinda remind me of the one humbucker guitars of my youth in the 80's.. 

and 4.5k is still under the Historic Price realy. not that bad.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not a fan.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Pretty neat looking guitar, but honestly, I'd rather get a Junior. I like it, though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Not a fan.


well..it's not a STUDIO..but still..


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Epic Fail.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nice, but a single pickup guitar like that is well suited to hard rock. it should have a serious pickup


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Man you guys are hard to please..LOL


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Reminds me the Guitar Billy Gibbons had once:


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Al, I love it. Congrats!


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Epic Fail.


This... 100x This!

If it was $450 than ok but not $4.5K, First thing I dont like is... It is a Gibson, second it is single pickup, third there is no bridge (so how the F are you suppost to intonate it?), did I say it was a Gibson? for what it is, it really isnt worth what they want and if someone is willing to pay that much, you should feel proud because it is people like you that keeps Gibson afloat.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

They should have put a mini Humbucker in it or a P-90 like this.










Edit ooops...sorry for the double post


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

vasthorizon said:


> Al, I love it. Congrats!


Dude..i did'nt buy it..ahaha...wish i could doh..


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

... or you could get one of these for a LOT less

Agile AL-3100 Gold 1 X P90 at RondoMusic.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks a bit "naked" to me...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I quite like the goldtop version, but not too crazy about the new one from Gibson.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

For that price, i could get 2 used LP's and have FOUR pickups! hahah


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i think it would be a decent guitar...kind of a throw back to the 80's...plus its easy to use...one pickup...there are lots of guys that only use that ONE pickup...

the only downsides would be the price, and the bridge...fix those...and i'd buy it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

More and more, I get the feeling that Henry J. and the marketing department sit around doing acid together in order to come up with new stuff.

When I see that guitar, I immediately think of players like Bloomfield and Green, and when I think that, the absence of a neck pickup immediately makes it not a "custom" piece, but an unfinished instrument.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

al3d said:


> OK...just got this in my mail..limited series..naturally..what's new, but SO WHAT, i find it SO cool.
> 
> Gibson Custom Shop Limited Run 1958 Les Paul Reissue, 1 Pickup, Figured Top, Gloss Sunrise Teaburst


what a thing of beauty!

i will definitely buy at least one, maybe more.
another great Gibson rock'n'roll machine!
wonder if they plan on doing an LP Custom version in black with block neck inlays and the diamond headstock inlay? 
that would be awesome.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

six-string said:


> what a thing of beauty!
> 
> i will definitely buy at least one, maybe more.
> another great Gibson rock'n'roll machine!
> ...


Music Zoo had 3 black custom when i got the mail..withing 30 minutes all 3 were sold....


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Cort Strummer said:


> This... 100x This!
> 
> If it was $450 than ok but not $4.5K, First thing I dont like is... It is a Gibson, second it is single pickup, third there is no bridge (so how the F are you suppost to intonate it?), did I say it was a Gibson? for what it is, it really isnt worth what they want and if someone is willing to pay that much, you should feel proud because it is people like you that keeps Gibson afloat.


See those two little screws on the tail?
I don't really like this guitar (love the gold top, though) but the pricing is in line with a historic. You can probably buy it for a grand less.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Are Nine said:


> See those two little screws on the tail?


So you are going to rely on two setscrews to intonate 6 strings? Niether my stop-tail or Floyd have the strings in a straight line when intonated. Really this guitar needs a stop-tail like this:










This guitar is a gimmick, they just sat there threw a bunch of crap together came up with this which would cost them around $300 to make (the majority of that would be the wood) and then slap a 4.5k price tag on it and call it a historic... I cant stand Gibson...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

al3d said:


> Man you guys are hard to please..LOL


especially the ones who cannot afford it


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> So you are going to rely on two setscrews to intonate 6 strings? Niether my stop-tail or Floyd have the strings in a straight line when intonated. Really this guitar needs a stop-tail like this:
> 
> 
> This guitar is a gimmick, they just sat there threw a bunch of crap together came up with this which would cost them around $300 to make (the majority of that would be the wood) and then slap a 4.5k price tag on it and call it a historic... I cant stand Gibson...


What about PRS who puts a nice maple top that cost them 100$ and raise the price of a Guitar and call it PRIVATE STOCK for 10 000$ and over?..all the same mate. Bitching won't do anything...LOL


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

well to get the Quilted maple top on my Invader only cost me $750, and that guitar is huge so it is a big piece of maple... that there alone could of bought a decent guitar lol.

Also that would be why I dont own a PRS or Gibson... Though I rather a PRS over a Gibson.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Over-priced and over-hyped...I am SO over all of these ridiculously-priced 'murrikan' products. Has anyone here played one? Is it any good?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Over-priced and over-hyped...I am SO over all of these ridiculously-priced 'murrikan' products. Has anyone here played one? Is it any good?


It was released 2 days ago..so i doubt anyone here has played one. But they are Based on Historics..so sure they are insane guitars.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Over-priced and over-hyped...I am SO over all of these ridiculously-priced 'murrikan' products. Has anyone here played one? Is it any good?


Yes ofcourse, only the US are making expensive guitars....how about a nice 6000$ Asian Ibanez, now THAT is some crazy ugly shit.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

al3d said:


> Yes ofcourse, only the US are making expensive guitars....how about a nice 6000$ Asian Ibanez, now THAT is some crazy ugly shit.


dude, it is a reverse Iceman with 3! pickups... that is worth $12,000!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> dude, it is a reverse Iceman with 3! pickups... that is worth $12,000!


they dropped the price since no one were buying them.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> Yes ofcourse, only the US are making expensive guitars....how about a nice 6000$ Asian Ibanez, now THAT is some crazy ugly shit.


I didn't say that there aren't also some (however, there are very few really!) expensive imports. I am just not a fan of any guitar which is priced more than $2000 above a reasonable price which would still make money for the company and the dealer. How much do you think it actually costs Gibson to 'make' these?

Anyway, it looks like a 'naked' and half-baked version of a LP. Having said that, I would probably really enjoy playing one - if I was sitting down with that 12 pound monster resting on my leg. But I'd probably prefer a lighter, high-quality two pick-up LP copy a lot more...especially if it cost $450 instead of ten times that amount.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> high-quality two pick-up LP copy a lot more...especially if it cost $450 instead of ten times that amount.


U see, right there....High-quality...and $450 Asian LP are something that don't realy go togheter.....of we have REALLY different version of High-Quality..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My $0.02

I like the look of the one pup Les Paul a lot, but I would miss the functionality of a second pickup a lot.

As for price, as with almost all Gibsons, that one is horrendously overpriced. I'm quite confident I could get a guitar with similar quality of materials and workmanship for a fraction of the price. Sorry to rain on anyone's parade, but it IS a global market out there whether we like it or not.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm quite confident I could get a guitar with similar quality of materials and workmanship for a fraction of the price..


I read that a LOT on different forum...but never actually SEEN one. i know of a lot of builders and luthiers who make LP style...and it wont be cheaper then a real LP.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah that gibson is ugly... AND overpriced.
For a 1 PUP guitar, i'd buy the Blue Dress JC Signature G&L Rampage.
*NWS LINK!*
http://www.guitaradoptions.com/blog...7055752742_160781862742_4434015_7216036_n.jpg


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

al3d said:


> Music Zoo had 3 black custom when i got the mail..withing 30 minutes all 3 were sold....


i'm not surprised! 
it reminds me of a black single pickup Gibson L5S i've seen Keith Richards play with the Expensive Winos.
i'll wait and pick mine up used for a better price. =)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

six-string said:


> i'm not surprised!
> it reminds me of a black single pickup Gibson L5S i've seen Keith Richards play with the Expensive Winos.
> i'll wait and pick mine up used for a better price. =)


Might take a while to see on the used market..but they will get there eventually..


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

al3d said:


> Might take a while to see on the used market..but they will get there eventually..


that's true.
its only been 1 year but already there are 50th anniversary R9s on the used market for a lot less $ than they were.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow - rough crowd here. Would I buy one? Nope. Do I think it's interesting - sure. As for the valuation, if they added a pickup and called it a Don Felder model it would be 2.5 times as much. Gibson makes some insanely overpriced guitars, but I don't see this one as being that far off given it's a limited custom shop offering. Again, I wouldn't buy it (or any other >$4,000 guitar) but it looks interesting to me.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't hate it, but I do think it's funny that Gibson took an idea from Agile.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Built4Speed said:


> I don't hate it, but I do think it's funny that Gibson took an idea from Agile.



Headline coming soon: Agile sues Gibson. 

LOL


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Reminds me the Guitar Billy Gibbons had once:



That is what I want. Have for a long time, never seen one in person.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> I read that a LOT on different forum...but never actually SEEN one. i know of a lot of builders and luthiers who make LP style...and it wont be cheaper then a real LP.



I've owned a few Les Pauls and played many more.

It's wood and wires, not magic. It just doesn't cost $2500. (minus a reasonable SGA & P) to build a set neck mahogany backed maple capped guitar.

I've played many copies that were as good as the real deal and that cost $1000 or less, sometimes a lot less.

Put a bag on the headstock and I'll bet many players would tend to pick the copies.

Of course, if you compare luthier built guitars to the Gibsons the costs will often be similar.

Broaden your horizons a bit and look at mass produced guitars makers that use modern manufacturing methods and the cost delta becomes pretty huge.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It just doesn't cost $2500. (minus a reasonable SGA & P) to build a set neck mahogany backed maple capped guitar...I've played many copies that were as good as the real deal and that cost $1000 or less, sometimes a lot less...Put a bag on the headstock and I'll bet many players would tend to pick the copies.


Thanks Milkman. That was well-written.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's a question of what a player considers a great guitar i guess. i've played countless LP copies and the real mackoy. and i'm not one for Logos on headstocks..otherwise i would"nt make my own teles or strats.. and never played one that could rival a real, well set up Gibson...SPECIALY since i've been playing my R9



Milkman said:


> I've owned a few Les Pauls and played many more.
> 
> It's wood and wires, not magic. It just doesn't cost $2500. (minus a reasonable SGA & P) to build a set neck mahogany backed maple capped guitar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

al3d said:


> it's a question of what a player considers a great guitar i guess. i've played countless LP copies and the real mackoy. and i'm not one for Logos on headstocks..otherwise i would"nt make my own teles or strats.. and never played one that could rival a real, well set up Gibson...SPECIALY since i've been playing my R9


I find that hard to believe, because my Cort Pagelli was an awesome guitar and many people, myself included, thought that it was just as good if not better then any off the wall Gibby LP.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Alain, you just seem to have a 'hard-on' for Fenders and Gibsons...and of course 'luthier-built' guitars (including your own parts-builds). Granted, Gibson and Fender (and other U.S. based electric guitar companies) have made some really fabulous instruments, many of which have stood the test of time. But I really believe that you are 'blind' to the fact that there are plenty of guitars built by other manufacturers from all over the world which are also very good. Additionally, there are also plenty of Gibsons and Fenders which are just NOT very good guitars (remember why the pre-CBS Fenders and early Gibsons are highly-prized?).

Having said that, my only real problem with the guitar in this thread is its price. How on earth can anybody justify $4500 (and more) for a 'factory-built' LP with a single pup, no bridge and pretty basic construction? That, to me is the real issue I have with the guitar in question.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I'M amazed at how you always asume things about other members.!!!...First, i don't have a hard-on for fender or gibson...i like well built instruments, that's it. i've own COUNTLESS Japan guitars, from Kramer, Iby, ESP, TOKAI, GRECO, CORT...and the list goes one. i've own PRS, Gibson, Fender, G&L, Robins, USA Kramers, USA Ibanez...Some Excellents, some total POS...and some real gems from both side of the world. But when someone sais a 450$ copy can be as good as a Gibson Historic..sorry, i call it TOTAL BS. 

How can they justifiy it?..the same way Ibanez is selling a Steve Vai at 3500$ when it's 10 time easier to make then a LP. Same way people are paying 2500$ to 7000$ for TOKAI, LP copies. Same way people are paying stupid prices for some 70's Strat that is considered the worst era in electric guitar....and the list of reason is countless...and the BEST ONE is Quite simple..

BECAUSE THEY CAN..and someone will buy them...and fast. 




Alex Csank said:


> Alain, you just seem to have a 'hard-on' for Fenders and Gibsons...and of course 'luthier-built' guitars (including your own parts-builds). Granted, Gibson and Fender (and other U.S. based electric guitar companies) have made some really fabulous instruments, many of which have stood the test of time. But I really believe that you are 'blind' to the fact that there are plenty of guitars built by other manufacturers from all over the world which are also very good. Additionally, there are also plenty of Gibsons and Fenders which are just NOT very good guitars (remember why the pre-CBS Fenders and early Gibsons are highly-prized?).
> 
> Having said that, my only real problem with the guitar in this thread is its price. How on earth can anybody justify $4500 (and more) for a 'factory-built' LP with a single pup, no bridge and pretty basic construction? That, to me is the real issue I have with the guitar in question.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> I'M amazed at how you always asume things about other members.!!!...First, i don't have a hard-on for fender or gibson...i like well built instruments, that's it. i've own COUNTLESS Japan guitars, from Kramer, Iby, ESP, TOKAI, GRECO, CORT...and the list goes one. i've own PRS, Gibson, Fender, G&L, Robins, USA Kramers, USA Ibanez...Some Excellents, some total POS...and some real gems from both side of the world. But when someone sais a 450$ copy can be as good as a Gibson Historic..sorry, i call it TOTAL BS.
> 
> How can they justifiy it?..the same way Ibanez is selling a Steve Vai at 3500$ when it's 10 time easier to make then a LP. Same way people are paying 2500$ to 7000$ for TOKAI, LP copies. Same way people are paying stupid prices for some 70's Strat that is considered the worst era in electric guitar....and the list of reason is countless...and the BEST ONE is Quite simple..
> 
> BECAUSE THEY CAN..and someone will buy them...and fast.


Alain, I am not making any assumptions. In almost ALL of your posts which I have read, you consistently extoll the virtues of well-built 'American-made' guitars, while at the same time you tend to 'knock' many of the instruments made by 'off-shore' manufacturers (I guess with the exception of some of those crafted in Japan). That is what I have read. I think that many would agree. If that isn't your opinion, then I think you should probably re-examine what you write...because it certainly is the impression you have given me. 

Oh and please try and be a bit less sensitive. I'm not attacking you. I happen to have a 'hard-on' for weird old guitars made in places like Italy, Sweden, Germany, the UK and Japan, and I'm actually beginning to really like some of the newer stuff from China (as you already know!;^)

I don't want to argue with you about these specific guitars as I have not played one, nor have I even seen one in the flesh. So, I'll leave it to you to defend the high price -and high implied value. I have, however, had plenty of opportunities to play many different versions of the LP and other guitars, including (a few) original early Gibsons and Fenders as well as plenty of Japanese, Chinese and Korean copies. There's certainly a lot of 'crap' out there, but there are also - thankfully - quite a few really great copies which sell for a LOT less than the originals.

Is it still possible to find a LP copy which is as good as a modern $4000 + Gibson for $450? Well, I don't know. But I suspect that there are still plenty of really great 'copies' out there for under $1000...and if I can get something great and keep from spending an additional $3000? Well, that goes a long way towards other gear, paying the bills, etc.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex..again..you are assuming. I'm in no way sensitive to any of this. I just go with Facts. Chiness Copies are TOTAL CRAP...but copies i'm talking counterfeit here. i've seen decent starter kits made in china, sure,but that's about all realy. if you something else in my writting..then it's your problem is'nt it..not mine. You have the right to like or dislike ANY GUITAR you want...and i have the same right on my side. You got to learn to live with it basicaly.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

My chinese counterfeit isn't crap 

I've read about a totally different sort of counterfeit recently. These guitars don't have the control cavity cut out at all, but they still slapped on the plastic cover. The pickups are just hollow pieces of metal, and the tone and volume knobs are held up by thin dowels glued onto the body. There were others things, but that was what I could remember. I wouldn't be surprised if THOSE counterfeits were total crap since they were made only for the purpose of scamming. There was also a spanish thread about these chinese counterfeits where about 20-30 people bought them from tradetang or something. I can't read spanish or whatever the language was, but from Google translator, I can infer that the vast majority of them were satisfied with what they purchased. A lot of them even took close up pictures of them and such of the inevitable blemishes so people kinda know what to expect. I'll see if I can find it


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

This is not a Counterfeit thread mate. we don't care about them here.



Overt1 said:


> My chinese counterfeit isn't crap
> 
> I've read about a totally different sort of counterfeit recently. These guitars don't have the control cavity cut out at all, but they still slapped on the plastic cover. The pickups are just hollow pieces of metal, and the tone and volume knobs are held up by thin dowels glued onto the body. There were others things, but that was what I could remember. I wouldn't be surprised if THOSE counterfeits were total crap since they were made only for the purpose of scamming. There was also a spanish thread about these chinese counterfeits where about 20-30 people bought them from tradetang or something. I can't read spanish or whatever the language was, but from Google translator, I can infer that the vast majority of them were satisfied with what they purchased. A lot of them even took close up pictures of them and such of the inevitable blemishes so people kinda know what to expect. I'll see if I can find it


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> This is not a Counterfeit thread mate. we don't care about them here.


Since you brought it up first, I decided to expand on it.

If anyone cares, here is the link I found with all the Chibsons. I love how the Slash goldtop looks on the first page. Google Translate


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

3dgrw ................





Overt1 said:


> Since you brought it up first, I decided to expand on it.
> 
> If anyone cares, here is the link I found with all the Chibsons. I love how the Slash goldtop looks on the first page. Google Translate


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

alain, don't let these guys get to you.
they are jealous and want to convince themselves that driving a ford is the same as a lamborghini.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

six-string said:


> alain, don't let these guys get to you.
> they are jealous and want to convince themselves that driving a ford is the same as a lamborghini.


LOL...well said mate...well said..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Why do so many guitarists feel the need to "play arm-chair business man", and decide THEY know best how much it costs to manufacture a guitar (do you really think you can possibly know how much Gibson spends not only in raw materials, but in R&D, advertising, emplyee costs/labour/benefits/etc, taxes and utilities and maintenance ... or at least how much YOU THINK it SHOULD cost to manufacture a guitar?

Guys, Gibson is a BUSINESS. And Busineses are in business to MAKE MONEY. Not supply poor guitar players with a top notch instrument for as little as possible.

If Gibson figures they can sell this guitar for $4500, then thats what its worth! If people will buy them for that, you cannot say "oh, its only worth $750". Nope, its worth what people are willing to pay.

As for the guitar, I think its kinda' cool. I would still prefer a two pickup LP myself but this one's certainly got something neat about it.

ARguing about whether or not your import is as good/better/cheaper/etc is not relevant, is it? If you think Gibson's are not a good value for YOUR dollar spent, then thats fine but it is also an entirely different thing.

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Can i get an AYMEN Brotha... well said Aj. Lots folks don't have a clue about what's involved into marketing AND making an instrument these days. 



ajcoholic said:


> Why do so many guitarists feel the need to "play arm-chair business man", and decide THEY know best how much it costs to manufacture a guitar (do you really think you can possibly know how much Gibson spends not only in raw materials, but in R&D, advertising, emplyee costs/labour/benefits/etc, taxes and utilities and maintenance ... or at least how much YOU THINK it SHOULD cost to manufacture a guitar?
> 
> Guys, Gibson is a BUSINESS. And Busineses are in business to MAKE MONEY. Not supply poor guitar players with a top notch instrument for as little as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

VERY hard to please. A P90 in there would the bomb!!!

B


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Reminds me the Guitar Billy Gibbons had once:





Rumble_b said:


> That is what I want. Have for a long time, never seen one in person.



I had one of those..........Wish I hadn't sold it. I bought it on eBay for 1100. Could not believe my luck.
Anyway it was a fantastic playing, sounding guitar. It was really light-weight too. No different in concept to a LP Jr. Just more dressed up.
I'll look for my pictures of it........I don't think mine had a tone control. But this was a few years back.
Cheers
pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a pic of the one I had (it did have a tone control). Thanks to Hugh for the photo. He also reminded me that it weighed 7lbs on the nose. I sold it to Hugh.
GREAT guitar !!!!!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Funny how Gibson can always strike a nerve in us...lol
Bottom line is thats it is blatantly overpriced, but i am sure
it will sell some units.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> especially the ones who cannot afford it


Assumptions eh?

SOmetimes the guys wearing the bling and driving the Porsches aren't the ones with the coin.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> Can i get an AYMEN Brotha... well said Aj. Lots folks don't have a clue about what's involved into marketing AND making an instrument these days.


This is business 101, but yes it's true. A guitar, like anything, is worth what the market will bear and as long as someone is willing to pay a premium to have one name or another on the headstock of their guitar why shouldn't Gibson charge as much as they can?

My point is that you can get just as good a guitar for much less money if you don't care about the name. Gibsons don't cost more because they're better. They cost more because people believe they're better. Supply and demand drives the price up, not quality.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

True..but i got to tell yeag i repair guitars home right now, and have clients of all spectrum. And when i get SOME folks with less Money, they are often, but not always, putting down more expensive guitars. I did the test last week with 3 guys. all 3 failed basicaly. I engaged all 3 in discussions about LP's copies etc etc, and the 3 were all going "Oh..same shit, as good as a real Giby..etc etc...then i pull out the R9 and let them ride her for a few minutes...dude..their FACE can NOT lie..and first thing i hear after is "MAN..i wich i could afford that"...



Milkman said:


> Assumptions eh?
> 
> SOmetimes the guys wearing the bling and driving the Porsches aren't the ones with the coin.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Milkman said:


> My point is that you can get just as good a guitar for much less money if you don't care about the name. Gibsons don't cost more because they're better. They cost more because people believe they're better. Supply and demand drives the price up, not quality.


Ok..you're not the first one to mention this...yet NO ONE can show me a LP guitar as good as a Giby..for under 1000$...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Here's a pic of the one I had (it did have a tone control). Thanks to Hugh for the photo. He also reminded me that it weighed 7lbs on the nose. I sold it to Hugh.
> GREAT guitar !!!!!


This guitar looks a lot better in a solid colour IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> Ok..you're not the first one to mention this...yet NO ONE can show me a LP guitar as good as a Giby..for under 1000$...


I could easily and I'm sure others could as well. The obstacle is always the person's unwillingness to accept the reality when it's placed in front of them.

With a blindfold test, the results are often surprising to those folks.

Like I said, I've owned several Les Pauls and played many. SOme were great. Some were not.

All could be replaced easily for less money.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> Ok..you're not the first one to mention this...yet NO ONE can show me a LP guitar as good as a Giby..for under 1000$...


really? you couldn't find a used, high end epi, do a few mods and equal a gibson for less than a grand? i call b.s. on that.
the gibson lp is not a handmade guitar. it's wood, and some hardware. it can be done. your statement echoes the one uttered by harley owners "if i have to explain it you wouldn't understand" it's how they skirt logic in order to avoid facing the truth. they paid for a label. sure, they're both nice, but both are over priced. i like 'em as much as anyone else. someday, i'll own another one. but when i do, i'll be accepting the truth. that i overpaid for an instrument because of the label.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> really? you couldn't find a used, high end epi, do a few mods and equal a gibson for less than a grand? i call b.s. on that.
> the gibson lp is not a handmade guitar. it's wood, and some hardware. it can be done. your statement echoes the one uttered by harley owners "if i have to explain it you wouldn't understand" it's how they skirt logic in order to avoid facing the truth. they paid for a label. sure, they're both nice, but both are over priced. i like 'em as much as anyone else. someday, i'll own another one. but when i do, i'll be accepting the truth. that i overpaid for an instrument because of the label.


So you are saying..By a Epi..change the hardware and you've got yourself a real LP?...............................kksjur


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> So you are saying..By a Epi..change the hardware and you've got yourself a real LP?...............................kksjur


Now who's the one making assumptions, huh? You actually completely changed what Cheezyridr wrote! He didn't say that by changing the hardware you "got yourself a real LP"! He wrote: "really? you couldn't find a used, high end epi, do a few mods and EQUAL a gibson for less than a grand?".

But I will go a bit further than that. I'll bet that if you did what he wrote and then covered the headstock logo, YOU would never be able to tell the difference Alain. I'm with Milkman and Cheezyridr on this point. That's why I always say: "Try it before you buy it" and "compare guitars with a blindfold on".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

@cheezyrider..."If I have to explain etc." covers more than just owning a Harley.....it covers a lifestyle. And check the prices of new Harleys compared to other compareable bikes. They're about the same. Do a lot of people now buy the label? Yup, but for the most part they don't get the lifestyle. 
@al3d....a changed Epi is a changed Epi and not a Lp. True. Could you set one up to play as good as a Lp? Probably. Would it be a Lp? Nope. And in your guitar test. Is your R9 the same as it was when it came from the factory? And did the 3 people have their guitars with them? If not it might not be a fair test.....right.
As far as the Custom Shop Lp goes, looks like a nice guitar.....especially if it comes in black. Would I pay the msrp or even the stated price on the web page? Nope. I'd look for something old that suited me, for a couple of hundred $ and buy another old Harley to spend the winter fixing up.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Now who's the one making assumptions, huh? You actually completely changed what Cheezyridr wrote! He didn't say that by changing the hardware you "got yourself a real LP"! He wrote: "really? you couldn't find a used, high end epi, do a few mods and EQUAL a gibson for less than a grand?".
> 
> But I will go a bit further than that. I'll bet that if you did what he wrote and then covered the headstock logo, YOU would never be able to tell the difference Alain. I'm with Milkman and Cheezyridr on this point. That's why I always say: "Try it before you buy it" and "compare guitars with a blindfold on".


Actually did'nt make any assumptions..what i said what basicaly the same as him. Change a few parts and you get a LP EQUAL to a Gibson LP..wich basicaly means the same thime.

Electraglid. yes actually. 2 of them had Gibson Copies..one was a Tokai LS80 and the other a Medium Range Greco...Eg800 or something similar.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Fair enough al3d. I'll assume you've tweaked your Gibson and their 20+ year old guitars are in good shape. They tried theirs and tried yours and liked yours. Fair enough. Does this mean that if they go out and buy a R9 it will be the same as yours? Maybe, maybe not. And it seems to me that if you change a few parts and have a guitar equal to a Gibson and still buy the Gibson, then you're paying the price for the label. 
@Alex......you saying that blindfolded you can't tell the difference between two guitars if you're playing them? They might sound close if they're setup the same but that's about it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Like on so many threads, this as turned unfortunaly into a !*HUH...Big Names are NOT worth it..HOURRAY FOR ASIANS...*, Why on earth don<t you go start your own threads instead of contanimating others!....This ain't about if you can afford one..but what you THINK about it and such. NOT another ****ing debate about what guitar is worth more or better or made where etc etc...jesus.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> @Alex......you saying that blindfolded you can't tell the difference between two guitars if you're playing them? They might sound close if they're setup the same but that's about it.


Well, at least blindfolded guitar testing is better than blindfolded bike testing!!!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

al3d said:


> Like on so many threads, this as turned unfortunaly into a !*HUH...Big Names are NOT worth it..HOURRAY FOR ASIANS...*, Why on earth don<t you go start your own threads instead of contanimating others!....This ain't about if you can afford one..but what you THINK about it and such. NOT another ****ing debate about what guitar is worth more or better or made where etc etc...jesus.


Alain, you kind of brought this on yourself throwing out the show me a better LP for under a grand thing. Just saying.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

There's a pretty nice 'player's' 1955 Gibson LP Jr on E-Bay right now. I wonder what it sounds and plays like compared to the guitar discussed here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Havn't seen too many "Asian" guitars mentioned here.....except for now. But yes, Alain did start the thread saying he liked this guitar. Okay, to him it's a nice guitar, to me looks ok but it's just another lp.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've currently got a Gibson LP Standard, a Tokai LS-50 and a Epi LP in the house. In terms of playability, tone, overall feel etc, they rank in this order: 

1 - Gibson
2 - Tokai
3 - Epi

Not really surprising, since that's the order they "should" be in. That's not to say that there aren't some Tokais out there that match or exceed what Gibson can do, or some Gibsons that fall short of the mark. I tried a Gibson LP Traditional the other day at Long & McQuade and I couldn't put it down fast enough. It just felt wrong and played like a dog. On the other hand, there was a Gibson LP Custom that wouldn't hold tune very well, but otherwise played like a dream. Like any company producing any good, there's the odd lemon, but most of the stuff you get from Gibson is fantastic. 

Sure, you can get an Epi to get you most of the way there. I've had several Epis that have been tricked out as much as possible, but once you've dumped all the money into it to get it almost there, you realize that the last little bit is all the things you can't change, like the wood. After dumping $400-500 on a $500-ish dollar guitar, you have a great-sounding $1000 guitar, but I've never felt that my tricked-out Epis or my tricked out Mexi Strat is anywhere as nice as my LP Std or my US Deluxe Strat. They're close, but not quite there. And yes, I could tell the difference blindfolded with one arm tied behind my back. 

But hey, I don't own 30 guitars. I currently have 6 in my possession, 2 of which I don't actually own. I figure if you're only going to have 3 or 4 guitars, might as well make sure they're as nice as I can afford.

As for the LP in the original post, I still think it kicks ass, and I think it's good on Gibson to bring this model back. There's a huge LP Jr. and Tele/Esquire revival at the moment, so why not have something like this for the people who want to be different from the other people who want to be different?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> @cheezyrider..."If I have to explain etc." covers more than just owning a Harley.....it covers a lifestyle. And check the prices of new Harleys compared to other compareable bikes. They're about the same. Do a lot of people now buy the label? Yup, but for the most part they don't get the lifestyle.


umm, no actually that's not true. 

spend $15,999 and you could get this one yr old new/leftover:

Suzuki Boulevard C109RT Powersports East BEAR, DE (800) 322-4120
i had the same bike, but owned mine 10 yrs ago, and it's a sweet ride
packedfortheroad.jpg picture by cheezyridr - Photobucket
my brother bought a harley for the same money i paid for my zuk, and guess hat he got? 
an 883 with forward controls

or go to the harley dealer with the same cash, looking for a comparable bike, get a 2004 with over 18,000 miles on it:
Harley-Davidson 2004 FLSTC/FLSTCI Heritage Softail® Classic

i owned a sunburst lp, (in '90) and it was nice. a few years later, i owned a sunburst epi lp. it was pretty close, and was only $800 (in '94) swap the nut, pick ups, and it would have easily equalled the lp i had, not only in looks, but also playabilty. 
i like the gibsons. i like harleys too. all i'm saying is, for the extra you pay, you don't the equal in value. i don't care what the market will bear. for all practical purposes, I AM THE MARKET, when it comes time for me to spend. do i see me paying $6115 for the warren haynes lp? hell no. 
oh sure, it's a wonderful instrument. but one could surely tweak a lower end lp to equal that one, and for far less than 6 grand. if someone wants to spend that kinda dough, that's their business. 
but all i say is, don't deny why you spent the money is all. there's no shame in saying " yeah, i spent 6 grand of my hard earned cash on an over priced guitar, i wanted it. i got it" 
but there should be shame in saying, "oh yeah, this instrument is totally worth the 6 grand i paid, you only think it's not because you can't afford it". because that last statement just isn't true.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

six-string said:


> alain, don't let these guys get to you.
> they are jealous and want to convince themselves that driving a ford is the same as a lamborghini.



Please

Let's not be silly now.

Nobody is jealous. I like a nice Les Paul. As I've said several times, I've owned several over the years. I've also owned a number of other brands constructed of similar materials and in similar ways that were as good for much less money. There are differences, but there are also differences between one Les Paul and the next.

My point is that you pay a big premium for that name on the headstock. Denying that is a little ridiculous. It's a matter of whether or not it's worth it to you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> Like on so many threads, this as turned unfortunaly into a !*HUH...Big Names are NOT worth it..HOURRAY FOR ASIANS...*, Why on earth don<t you go start your own threads instead of contanimating others!....This ain't about if you can afford one..but what you THINK about it and such. NOT another ****ing debate about what guitar is worth more or better or made where etc etc...jesus.


Easy big fella. I can afford a $200. spatula, but it makes more sense to me to buy a $10 one. It's not about what one can or can't afford. It's about getting what you want. For me, I want a great guitar. The name on the peg head means nothing to me. Apparently it's much more important to you.

That's cool. Just don't state these opinions like they're facts and that the rest of us don't know a good guitar from a bad one because we disagree with you. There's a lot of experience here and with that comes a lot of different opinions.

It's a forum. That's what we do here.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh for christ sake..all your post REAKS of Jalousy. get over it. I don't state my opinion in ANYWAY like they were facts, if someone's doing so....guess who it is!. I never said ANYWAY that you don't know what a good guitar is..again, assumptions. If you can't afford one....don't go knocking the folks who can with this BS ok..it's getting old..you don't like Giby..ok, move on, we get it. your opnion was heard a long time ago..no need to repost it every other post.


It's a forum. but it does'nt mean we need to put up with this kinda of Jalousy BS all the time.



Milkman said:


> Easy big fella. I can afford a $200. spatula, but it makes more sense to me to buy a $10 one. It's not about what one can or can't afford. It's about getting what you want. For me, I want a great guitar. The name on the peg head means nothing to me. Apparently it's much more important to you.
> 
> That's cool. Just don't state these opinions like they're facts and that the rest of us don't know a good guitar from a bad one because we disagree with you. There's a lot of experience here and with that comes a lot of different opinions.
> 
> It's a forum. That's what we do here.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> ok, move on, we get it. your opnion was heard a long time ago..no need to repost it every other post.


Listen to yourself man!

Original guitar is ugly. Do not want, yes I could afford. Looks a little better in a goldtop.

You don't always get what you pay for. The neck on my Historic twisted, and with Yorkville's 1 year warranty policy on Gibson I had to take a beating. I have a Studio that sounds great but won't stay in tune worth a damn. Yes I could and might fix it up with $60 worth of tuners, the point is I shouldn't have to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> Oh for christ sake..all your post REAKS of Jalousy. get over it. I don't state my opinion in ANYWAY like they were facts, if someone's doing so....guess who it is!. I never said ANYWAY that you don't know what a good guitar is..again, assumptions. If you can't afford one....don't go knocking the folks who can with this BS ok..it's getting old..you don't like Giby..ok, move on, we get it. your opnion was heard a long time ago..no need to repost it every other post.
> 
> 
> It's a forum. but it does'nt mean we need to put up with this kinda of Jalousy BS all the time.


I post the same ideas over and over again whenever I encounter someone as obtuse as you, who doesn't seem to get it the first few times, LOL.

Let me repeat. If I want a Gibson, I can have one today, several in fact. I would rather spend less money to get the same quality and use the rest for other things.

We're not talking about a million dollars here. We're talking about a few thousand. Do you seriously think a guy who has paid off his mortgage years ago and worked in a good job with the same company for almost twenty years is unable to afford a guitar?

Give your head a shake.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

keto said:


> Listen to yourself man!
> 
> Original guitar is ugly. Do not want, yes I could afford. Looks a little better in a goldtop.
> 
> You don't always get what you pay for. The neck on my Historic twisted, and with Yorkville's 1 year warranty policy on Gibson I had to take a beating. I have a Studio that sounds great but won't stay in tune worth a damn. Yes I could and might fix it up with $60 worth of tuners, the point is I shouldn't have to.


wow... a $4k+ guitar only has a 1yr warranty? and it is sad that a stop-tail gibby wont stay in tune. My G&L has a 10yr warranty and even with a floyd I dont have an issue with tuning. That is my problem with Gibson, my $3k guitar looks, sounds and performs better than a 4.5K paper weight.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ouch...personal attacks on a non-political subject. not good


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yikes, this thread is heading for a lock.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Here's a pic of the one I had (it did have a tone control). Thanks to Hugh for the photo. He also reminded me that it weighed 7lbs on the nose. I sold it to Hugh.
> GREAT guitar !!!!!


The guitar that the OP showed at the beginning of the thread is okay....but this goldtop look's badass! In before the lock!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mario said:


> The guitar that the OP showed at the beginning of the thread is okay....but this goldtop look's badass! In before the lock!


I still think they're both pretty kickass! Worth the dough? Who knows? I'd have to get my hands on one first to find out, but they're interesting to say the least.

Lock it up!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Mine:










I guess that's a popular chair in Toronto, eh?


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

does that LP look good? absolutely. however, after looking back on all of the LP's I've played and then watching the gibson factory tour I would never spend anything towards anything gibson related. 

their quality isn't there, period. going back to "all the LP's I've played" .. the only thing consistent about any of them has been their inconsistency. and these are glaring defects that should be unacceptable in a guitar around the 200 to 450 dollar range. not holding their tune under any circumstance, finish flaws that are both clearly visible from an arm's length as well as being very large in scope (the entire back of the neck large for example), volume and tone pots simply not working through the majority of their rotation and when they do work, it's only for a small portion of the pot's throw (from 7 to 10). last thing that I'll say about my experiences is that the majority of gibsons I've played have never been in possession of a pleasing voice and never sounded like what their price tag has elluded to. again, they're usually beat out by models aimed at beginning guitar players

the one thing that sticks out in my mind was the way they rough cut their necks. they still do it by eye. in a factory where you're making a mass produced product simply "knowing" when it's good is a QA disaster waiting. where's the jigs/templates to make sure all of the necks are the same? the neck is THE most important part of a guitar and shouldn't be left to random chance like this. considering the glaring flaws I've seen over the years I will make an educated assumtion that gibson feels no need to put any effort into standardizing thier production to improve quality at all (mind you if I was working for a company I'd be doing a happy dance if I could put put something so questionable in quality while being so expensive. would be a dream come true .. lol) which is a shame. would like to see gibson actually succeed not because of riding their history but because they actually make superior instruments AND do it every time they make a guitar. a gibson LP should not be bested by 300 dollar guitars but it seems they're content on "jimmy page/eric clapton/peter green/insert old guitar hero here so we're the best because of the history" angle.

so while I might be jumping on the "imports are better" wagon, I do that because when I compare apples to apples they make better quality guitars that have consistency from guitar to guitar. they don't have finish flaws as glaring as the one I mentioned, if they do have them. they sound close enough to each other that when I pick it up I can hear a signature sound, and hear differences that can occur from different sounding but equal quality woods. their pots have even throws and gradual volume/tone changes across their entire range. and they're much cheaper as well. can't argue with getting a better guitar for cheaper after all (well .. would hope so, anyways)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

U think they just make the necks by eyeballing it?....LOL. man, that's a funny one.....and to even think someone would THINK that..hehe. What you see in the TOUR is the guy cutting the blanks to be shapped in CNC...you don't just dump a solid block of mohaganny in there, would take WAY to much time.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets keep it civil in here please. One more shot at anyone and the thread will be locked.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So a guy shows a picture of a guitar he thinks is cool.. (and if you forgot go read the 1st post... thats ALL he said!)

Now we are at page 10, and people are arguing that they could buy three if they wanted but Gibson's are "yada yada yada"... and my "brand X" is way better and more accurate in tune and has a lifetime warranty... etc

I ask this - why did this get into a debate about Gibson's quality, what a guitar should cost, arguing about how much money you have to spend on guitars, etc.

THE GUY JUST SHOWED A PIC OF A GUITAR HE THOUGHT WAS COOL. 

You can like it, you can hate it - but why do all these non relevant issues have to be argued about? Kinda' takes the fun out of things...

AJC


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

From what I have seen about consistency with gibson, I have to agree. As for everything stated here, my local guitar luthier says pretty much the same thing; he also says that Fender and Gibson make up the majority of his repairs.



Phlegethon said:


> does that LP look good? absolutely. however, after looking back on all of the LP's I've played and then watching the gibson factory tour I would never spend anything towards anything gibson related.
> 
> their quality isn't there, period. going back to "all the LP's I've played" .. the only thing consistent about any of them has been their inconsistency. and these are glaring defects that should be unacceptable in a guitar around the 200 to 450 dollar range. not holding their tune under any circumstance, finish flaws that are both clearly visible from an arm's length as well as being very large in scope (the entire back of the neck large for example), volume and tone pots simply not working through the majority of their rotation and when they do work, it's only for a small portion of the pot's throw (from 7 to 10). last thing that I'll say about my experiences is that the majority of gibsons I've played have never been in possession of a pleasing voice and never sounded like what their price tag has elluded to. again, they're usually beat out by models aimed at beginning guitar players
> 
> ...


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> I ask this - why did this get into a debate about Gibson's quality, what a guitar should cost, arguing about how much money you have to spend on guitars, etc.


well a few people said they didnt like it, and said why they didnt like it. then some people tried defending it, calling people jealous and poor I guess imply someone cant afford the guitar. If you wanted this thread to go smoothly (since Gibson's retarded prices rub some people the wrong way, because not everyone is a gibson nut hugger.) Then just let opinions stand without trying to oppose them and everyone will be happy.



ajcoholic said:


> and my "brand X" is way better and more accurate in tune and has a lifetime warranty... etc


Actually that was G&L and it is a 10yr warranty =P


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> (since Gibson's retarded prices rub some people the wrong way, because not everyone is a gibson nut hugger.).


Well thats not at all offensive... geesh

AJC


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> Well thats not at all offensive... geesh
> 
> AJC


I apologize, I also visit a MMA forum (since I train BJJ and am interested in MMA) and that is a common term so I am sorry if it offends.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Cort Strummer said:


> From what I have seen about consistency with gibson, I have to agree. As for everything stated here, my local guitar luthier says pretty much the same thing; he also says that Fender and Gibson make up the majority of his repairs.


This is nonsense. The number of Gibsons and Fenders out there compared to all other brands would, by necessity, dictate that luthier would see more of them than anything else.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> This is nonsense. The number of Gibsons and Fenders out there compared to all other brands would, by necessity, dictate that luthier would see more of them than anything else.


you can clarify everything with him @ http://www.mjscustompickups.com/, he has been building guitars for more than 20yrs and doing repairs for at least 30yrs. But he has told me all the problems with both of those 2 big names and pretty much confirms what Phlegethon said.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Cort Strummer said:


> you can clarify everything with him @ MJS Custom Guitars & Pickups: Home Page, he has been building guitars for more than 20yrs and doing repairs for at least 30yrs. But he has told me all the problems with both of those 2 big names and pretty much confirms what Phlegethon said.


There's nothing I need to clarify that personal experience won't explain. In the years I've owned my Strats, I've never once had to repair a single thing on them. In the years I've owned my Gibsons, I only needed to take one in for repair once, and that was to fix a broken headstock which was MY fauly, not the manufacturers. If Fenders and Gibsons are made out of balsa wood and keep falling apart, how are they still being sold?

Also, I guess it depends on your definition of repair. If your guy is doing a bunch of set-ups, that makes sense, given the popularity of those two brands over the others, but I wouldn't call a set-up a repair. Nor would I call it a repair to fix/change parts that wear out. You can't fault Honda for your brakes eventually needing to be replaced, nor can you fault Fender for the frets or pots eventually needing to be replaced. So beyond these things, your guy is still seeing an abnormal number of Fenders and Gibsons coming in that just randomly explode into a pile of tinder and need to be glued back together?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> your guy is still seeing an abnormal number of Fenders and Gibsons coming in that just randomly explode into a pile of tinder and need to be glued back together?


now there's a video i'd like to see.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, I apologize.

My opinions are exactly that, opinions. They're based on decades of experience in various aspects of the music business but they remain opinions.

I sometimes tend to be very opinionated and do beat the odd dead horse.

No offense intended.

As I started off saying, I do like the look of the guitar in the original post.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I won the lottery, I would definitely be interested. This would be a neat axe for fooling around with different bridge pickups. Tobacco burst or dark burst. I'm not a clown burst fan, and only on rare exceptions would I consider it.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of things (actually three things) to get off my chest:

1. Referring to the Luthier's comments about Fenders and Gibsons: As with any manufactured product, if it has high value and is worth keeping, then owners are much more likely to pay for repairs and keep up on regular maintenance. This applies to watches, shoes, clothing, cars, motorbikes, bicycles, furniture, etc. So, Fenders, Gibsons, Martins and the like are much less likely to end up in the attic or just put away, sold or thrown out when they need repairs. I don't know if expensive guitars are any more or less 'high- maintenance" than cheap guitars, but I assume that most owners pay closer attention to the little details on their 'prized' guitars...I know that I do.

2. I must admit that I definitely contributed to the 'cycle of shite' in this thread. However, my original post was simply to say that I didn't really like the look...and definitely didn't (and still don't) like the over-inflated price and hype of these Gibby (and other) over-priced Customs. I would have left it at that and would have been quite happy that others felt otherwise ("opinions are like [email protected]^#%s; everybody has one"), but apparently one must either bow to spirit of Les Paul or risk the "Wrath of Khan" in this forum....and 'that jest ain't right'.

3. Assuming that everyone who doesn't kneel at the same altar is merely jealous is not just patently wrong, it is really quite rude and insults those who disagree. Without differing opinions, why bother having a 'forum' at all?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> 2. I must admit that I definitely contributed to the 'cycle of shite' in this thread. However, my original post was simply to say that I didn't really like the look...and definitely didn't (and still don't) like the over-inflated price and hype of these Gibby (and other) over-priced Customs. I would have left it at that and would have been quite happy that others felt otherwise ("opinions are like [email protected]^#%s; everybody has one"), but apparently one must either bow to spirit of Les Paul or risk the "Wrath of Khan" in this forum....and 'that jest ain't right'.
> 
> 3. Assuming that everyone who doesn't kneel at the same altar is merely jealous is not just patently wrong, it is really quite rude and insults those who disagree. Without differing opinions, why bother having a 'forum' at all?


Problem with that Statement is you KNOW it will open a can of worm when going into a thread and basically telling people who enjoy Gibson's products that *"Over-priced and over-hyped...I am SO over all of these ridiculously-priced 'murrikan' products."*, you might as well tell us we're stupid ****s to pay for those guitars!...what did you expect to happen? Give out your opinion...is one thing, telling the opposite side of the coin they are idiots for buying gibsons or US guitars because it's all Hype or whatever you wanna call it...that's been insulting basically. If you don't like it...say..I don,t like it..and move on. No need to trash the folks who enjoy them for WHATEVER reason there is really.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> Problem with that Statement is you KNOW it will open a can of worm when going into a thread and basically telling people who enjoy Gibson's products that *"Over-priced and over-hyped...I am SO over all of these ridiculously-priced 'murrikan' products."*, you might as well tell us we're stupid ****s to pay for those guitars!...what did you expect to happen? Give out your opinion...is one thing, telling the opposite side of the coin they are idiots for buying gibsons or US guitars because it's all Hype or whatever you wanna call it...that's been insulting basically. If you don't like it...say..I don,t like it..and move on. No need to trash the folks who enjoy them for WHATEVER reason there is really.


Alain, that is exactly what I mean when I wrote that you are overly sensitive (in my opinion). When I wrote "Over-priced and over-hyped...I am SO over all of these ridiculously priced 'murrikan' products", I NEVER even came close to calling anybody who buys one a "stupid ****s" (whatever that means) nor that "they are idiots for buying gibsons or US guitars because it's all Hype". The perception you have is truly based on your 'assuming' something I NEVER wrote. I was referring to myself only. I truly DO believe that Gibson and Fender (and a few other companies) are guilty of selling many 'over-priced' and 'over-hyped' instruments. I did NOT say that the instruments were not good or that they are "all" hype, or even that they are not worth some kind of a premium in price.

And that...as they say is all I have to say about this. I am not posting any more in this thread because:
a. I don't need to have the last word, and
b. I have learned not to engage in mud wrestling.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> Give out your opinion...is one thing, *telling the opposite side of the coin they are idiots for buying gibsons or US guitars because it's all Hype or whatever you wanna call it*...that's been insulting basically.


He didn't say that - you read that into what he did say. These are discussion forums - people are allowed to express their opinion. You don't have to agree with it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> b. I have learned not to engage in mud wrestling.


Yet you still do..LOL


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

al3d said:


> Yet you still do..LOL


touche! =)


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

LP Senior. Yum:


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hammertone said:


> LP Senior. Yum:


I would pay $10000 for that just to piss Alex off.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Stonesy said:


> I would pay $10000 for that just to piss Alex off.


I think he would find that humorous rather then annoying, heck I would laugh at you too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I dunno about $10k, but I like the looks of that one better than the burst or the goldie. Shame Gibson didn't actually produce some of these! Someone send Henry J this pic!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Truth is stranger than fiction, and includes a coil-tap:


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

And for the history buffs, as ordered and played by Keef:


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

@ Cort
I was being facetious.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hammertone said:


> And for the history buffs, as ordered and played by Keef:


Ugh, this one is uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugly. The cutaway, the waist, everything! Ewwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I liked billyG's goldtop single pup gtr, lukewarm on this one

junior's are the shiznit


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Yep Im with you guy's, That first one is B.F. Ugly.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> Yep Im with you guy's, That first one is B.F. Ugly.


Taste can not be argued realy...you might find your wife the most beautifull woman in the world..and she could be a dog to me..and same thing for my wife realy..


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I do really! like the top and the overall look of the guitar, but I would want a bridge on the guitar and a neck pickup and the 2 other pots for the tone and volume. So pretty much a regular LP with that top. Knock 1K off the price and I would be happy.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Perhaps we need a poll.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> Perhaps we need a poll.


even if it would be 99% again'st...it does not mean the 1% is wrong....taste..can not be argued basicaly. would you pay 50 millions $$ for a Picasso even if you had 1 billion?...


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the idea. I really think it's a step in the right direction for Gibson - one pickup, less things to go wrong. I still think that they might be stretching the limits of their current quality control team though and they should go even more minimalistic. This would be their best bet for now:


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Mark P said:


> I like the idea. I really think it's a step in the right direction for Gibson - one pickup, less things to go wrong. I still think that they might be stretching the limits of their current quality control team though and they should go even more minimalistic. This would be their best bet for now:


you could at least of made it a neckless acoustic...


----------

